# Made ranch for the first time



## Mr_Dove (Dec 8, 2006)

I buy all my spices through the Penzey's catalog.  They recently opened a store across town from me so  had to check it out.   I picked up a bag of ranch salad dressing mix while there.  The mix is only flavorings with nothing artificial in it.

I mixed the spices with buttermilk and mayo.  The result was delicious.  I'm not sure I'll be able to go back to Hidden Valley Ranch after this.  My only complaint was that I've gotten a bit used to the thickness of the store bought ranches.  How would I thicken up ranch dressing?  add an egg and whip?


----------



## Gretchen (Dec 8, 2006)

I think salad dressings are often thickened with guar gum. It is available at bulk food stores or at our health food store.


----------



## licia (Dec 8, 2006)

Couldn't you just add less of the liquids?


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm with licia, I'd try less liquid.  Doesn't Penzey's directions have you soak the spices in H2O first?  I'd skip that and just use the mayo, sour cream and park it in the fridge for an hour or so.  I love Penzey's and order all my spices from them as well.  Your so lucky to have a store in your town!!


----------



## Constance (Dec 8, 2006)

Lucky you! I'd go crazy in a store like that. 

When I buy boxes of Lipton's Onion Soup mix, they usually have a free packet of their Ranch Dressing Mix. I don't keep buttermilk around, but I mixed a packet in with a pint of sour cream, and it made a killer dip! You could have easily used it as a salad dressing.

For creamy homemade salad dressings, I generally start with Miracle Whip Lite. You might give it a try...it has a nice tangy taste. I usually thin it with just a little milk until it's the consistancy I like.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 9, 2006)

I've got a couple ranch dressing recipes on my "To Try" list.  I'll be sure to post my finding up when I try 'em.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 9, 2006)

I make homemade ranch too - they tend to thicken up over time.  You have to admit though - thick or not - a homemade version is WAY better!


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 9, 2006)

I like to use sour cream and mayo, I guess more of a dip really, but great non the less.


----------



## my65289stang (Dec 12, 2006)

I am addicted to ranch dressing. I make the hidden valley packet one with a cup of mayo (not miracle whip) and a little less than a cup of 2% milk. I can't go back to the pre made stuff, its just not the same


----------



## Mr_Dove (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks for the suggestions.  I think mixing it with sour cream has alot of potential.  I have a batch sitting in the fridge right now but I forgot to check this post before making it.  Maybe next time.

The Penzeys ranch seasoning is delicious.  My wife is addicted!!


----------



## bevkile (Jan 20, 2007)

It irked me greatly to pay a buck, more or less for a little packet of spices, especially when I have all the spices on hand. I went to all the recipe sites and found a lot of recipes for spice blends. 
I am like you, I do wish it were a bit thicker so I experimented. Instead of using buttermilk, I used sour cream, thinned to desired consistancy. It worked for me. I am including my blend. Try it. You might like it.

Ranch-Style Dressing and Dip Mix
Make a basket up with 4-ounce jars of this mix, a decorative bag 
of croutons or crackers, and holiday napkins.
2 teaspoons salt 
2 teaspoons dried minced garlic or garlic powder 
3 tablespoons dried minced onion or onion powder 
2 teaspoons freshly ground pepper 
2 teaspoons sugar 
2 1/2 teaspoons paprika 
2 1/2 teaspoons dried parsley flakes 
Combine ingredients; blend well. Store in an airtight container. 
Give in decorative jars with directions below for dressing and dip. 
Makes 1/2 cup of mix, or 8 portions for dressing or dip.
DH never like store bought ranch dressing but he does like this one.

Dressing:
In a bowl or jar combine 
1/2 cup of mayonnaise and 
1/2 cup buttermilk. 
Add 1 tablespoon mix and blend well.
Dip:
1 cup mayonnaise 
1 cup sour cream
Add 2 tablespoons of mix and blend well.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 20, 2007)

copied and pasted, thanks for posting!


----------



## Barbara (Jan 20, 2007)

Our daughter in law of 6 years won't eat anything with mayo in it - once and a while I will make ranch when she's not coming - I love it and miss it. I'm embarrassed to admit I considered Hidden Valley "homemade" I can remember the first time I had it in the 70's at my mother's bridge club when I was sitting in for someone. Will check out the real thing on Penzey's website. Thanks. Oh and to use Miracle Whip in my husband's family is capital crime. I have gotten used to it now and like it, but I grew up with Miracle whip.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting Bevkile - I'm going to try it.  I just made a Penzey's order and I always like to try one of there spice mixes while I'm at it.  I wish I had the recipes for some of those mixes since I'm sure I have most if not all of the spices/herbs.  Your Ranch mix sounds good and I do have everything on hand!


----------

